# Verlauf Ebenenmaske



## Mogli (6. März 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Ebenmaske von einem Text erstellt und wollte nun mit dem Verlaufswerkzeug einen einfachen linearen Verlauf erstellen. 
Dies klappt allerdings nicht - es wird mir zwar im Protokoll der Verlauf angezeigt, im Bild hat sich aber nichts getan.
Farben sind gewählt.

aktivere ich die Ebene und führe den Verlauf mit dem Verlaufswerkzeug aus dann erhält der Hintergrund einen Verlauf 
Was mache ich also falsch

Ich hoffe die Fehler-Beschreibung macht mei nProblem deutlich

Bitte helft mir und vielen Dank im voraus für eure Mühen


----------



## Alexander Groß (6. März 2010)

Hallo,

was willst du genau erreichen?

Text mit einem Verlauf versehen? Dazu braucht man keine Ebenenmaske.
In diesem Fall: Ebene - Ebenenstil - Verlaufsüberlagerung.


Gruß


Alex


----------



## Sturmrider (11. März 2010)

Um mit dem Verlaufswerkzeug einen Verlauf in einem Teil deiner Maske erstellen zu können, musst du vorher den Teil auswählen (Auswahlwerkzeug), in welchem du den Verlauf haben möchtest (andernfalls würdest du deine bestehende Maske überzeichnen). Oder mache es so, wie mein Vorposter geschrieben hat. Neue Ebene, evtl. Ebenenmaske dort hin kopieren und neuen Verlauf erstellen+Ebenenoptionen einstellen.

Ich weiß nicht, ob dir das weiter hilft: Häufige Fehlerquellen sind auch, dass die Ebenenmaske nicht ausgewählt wurde, um in ihr zu arbeiten. Es besteht noch irgendwo eine kleine Auswahl. In diesem Fall das Auswahlwerkzeug nehmen und einmal kurz wohin klicken.

Hoffe man konnte dir helfen  (falls nicht, Frage bitte neu formulieren)


----------

